# .



## QuietbutBoss (Dec 8, 2015)

.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i'm kinda curious on how you would relate masturbation to the second half of the post lol, but i'll share my thoughts in a random jumble and hope it makes sense lol. so masturbation is actually pretty healthy (as long as it's not all the freaking time) it's a natural way to just take some time to yourself and give yourself pleasure, certainly a better alternative to drugs and alcohol during rough times. although for many people it is not an option or they just rather wouldn't for any number of reasons. on top of that it is a topic that is generally awkward to talk about. anyways, my point is, masturbating is not only healthy physically, but it is also a mental break too which may be much needed, don't dis it until you try it at least once. it can be a good way to enjoy yourself for a while lol.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Mom, stop it. Noooooo mom

Ew, he has EA in the name.

And I don't understand what the subject has to do with the rest of it. Or anxiety as a whole, really.


----------



## QuietbutBoss (Dec 8, 2015)

Haha that got me too at first! It's spelled MUSTurbating aha I watched a youtube video and wanted to share my thoughts on it...I guess it was a joke lol and yes I understand its healthy and a normal part of life, I'm c not dissing aha just making a reference! (Nothing to do with masturbating haha)


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

dang, i thought it was masturbating, didn't see the extra "u" XD oops lol


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah

Coulda
Woulda 
Shoulda
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

